# Trained as a waitress



## love4ever (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I took a job at a Japanese Sushi grill and worked for a few hours and made 14 dollars. I had never been a waitress before and was really nervous, anyways it wasn't bad and I'm glad I made it through the first day. Although I came by choice because I heard the manager talk about wanting me to work today except she was going to give me a call. I never got her call so I came in unexpected but later when she came over and saw that I showed up anyways she would like me train that day. Of course my schedule doesn't include the times she wants me to work but I'm still happy/glad that I was able to experience the first day of waitressing  .:clap


----------



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

cool but only $14 for a few hour? Hopefully not more than 2 hours.


----------



## love4ever (Feb 11, 2009)

it was for 2 hours and 17 min which is about 2 hours however i need another job :sus:roll:blank


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

That's great, good for you  do you want another job for more money or for another reason? Maybe you can get more hours waitressing?


----------

